# [A] Shattrath - Risen 10er Raidgilde



## risenshattrath (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde!

zur Verstärkung unseres Raidpools nehmen wir aktive, erfahrene und motivierte Spieler auf,
die gemeinsam mit uns den bevorstehenden Content in Cataclysm erleben möchen.


Wir verstehen uns als erfolgreiche Raidgilde mit Ausrichtung auf den 10er Content.


Unser  Ziel ist es alle Raidinstanzen auf normal und Hardmode zu clearen und alle zugehörigen Erfolge zu erreichen. 

Desweiteren möchten wir den Status "Fels in der Brandung" in der höchst schnelllebigen und wechselhaften WoW-Community erlangen .



*Unser aktuell Progress in der Eiskronenzidatelle*
Normal: 12/12
Heroic: 11/12


*Die wesentlichen Vorteile, die wir im 10er Raiden sehen sind:*
- ein kleiner, überschaubarer Memberpool
- schnelleres gegenseitiges Kennenlernen (persönlich und der Raidfähigkeiten)
- geringe Raidplatzrotation
- gleichwertiges Equippen wie im 25er möglich



*Was wir von dir Erwarten:*
- Geistige Reife
- Einen Ausrüstungsstand, dass dem aktuellen Content entspricht
- Kritikfähigkeit und Durchhaltevermögen
- Farmbereitschaft um Reppkosten, Buff-Food und Flask selber finanzieren zu können.



*Was du von uns Erwarten kannst:*
- faire und gleichberechtigte Behandlung
- eine Erfahrene Gilden- und Raidleitung
- gleichgesinnte, erfahrene und erfolgreiche Mitspieler
- Funktionierende Homepage und TS3



*Unsere Raidzeiten*
Mittwoch: 20:30 bis 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstag: 20:30 bis 23:00 Uhr
Samstag: 20:30 bis 23:00 Uhr
Montag: 20:30 bis 23:00 Uhr



*Folgenden Klassen können wir noch einen Platz in unserem Raidpool anbieten;*
Alle Klassen und Skillungen auf Anfrage.
Vorrangig sind wir an sehr guten DD's und Tanks interresiert.



Solltest du noch Fragen haben, dann besuche unsere Homepage auf http://risen-shattrath.ath.cx
oder wende dich Ingame an Mìnerva oder Sari.


----------



## risenshattrath (17. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## risenshattrath (27. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## risenshattrath (4. November 2010)

push


----------



## risen1 (10. November 2010)

/push


----------



## risenshattrath (15. November 2010)

/push


----------



## risenshattrath (24. November 2010)

/push


----------



## WhiteSeb (24. November 2010)

sag ma gehts noch?

Vor allem, was soll "risen" bedeuten?

/close


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. November 2010)

So, lieber TE:

Das Pushen von Threads bitte auf 1x alle 7 Tage beschränken.

Danke.


----------

